# Please Help! Remy is throwing up



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

as some of you know, remy hasn't been feeling well after his teeth extractions. he threw up last night and again this morning so i rushed him to the vet. the vet said it's probably his reaction to the anesthesia and injected him with anti-nausea med. he felt better when we got home and started to run around a bit and ate some food. about an hour ago, he started to whimper again so i gave him his pain meds and 5 minutes later, he threw up. do you think he's feeling nauseous from the food or pain meds? he's on torbutrol. should i stop giving that to him? he was shaking and heaving before throwing up and after he just stood there staring at the wall! i'm so worried. i have the vets cell phone but not sure if i should call? or should i take him to a 24 hr hospital? anyone ever experience this before? will this pass? right now he's sleeping again but i just want to do everything i can to make him feel better!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I hope someone more knowledgeable comes on quickly with advice. Poor Remy. It does sound to me like the pain meds. Mine have only ever had Metacam which hasn't caused any problems. Hugs to you and Remy


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

It's probably a mixture of both the food and meds.I would call your vet just to be on the safe side.He may have a suggestion of what you can do, I hope Remy feels better soon.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 30 2010, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879390


> as some of you know, remy hasn't been feeling well after his teeth extractions. he threw up last night and again this morning so i rushed him to the vet. the vet said it's probably his reaction to the anesthesia and injected him with anti-nausea med. he felt better when we got home and started to run around a bit and ate some food. about an hour ago, he started to whimper again so i gave him his pain meds and 5 minutes later, he threw up. do you think he's feeling nauseous from the food or pain meds? he's on torbutrol. should i stop giving that to him? he was shaking and heaving before throwing up and after he just stood there staring at the wall! i'm so worried. i have the vets cell phone but not sure if i should call? or should i take him to a 24 hr hospital? anyone ever experience this before? will this pass? right now he's sleeping again but i just want to do everything i can to make him feel better!![/B]


Sort of sounded like a reaction to the meds to me since he was more or less fine until he got it... I would just cuddle him and see if you can get him to sleep. Don't overmedicate. Maybe he's whimpering to get lovins from you and not necessarily in a lot of pain (can you tell if he's in pain by looking in his eyes - for mine, I've always been able to tell that way, they looked sort of watery).

Then again, if you are very worried, I would go ahead and call the vet - they gave you the cell phone number so must be OK with you using it 

BIG HUGS to Remy...poor lil guy


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i think it's from the pain meds too! awww poor baby. i think it might be too strong for him. i couldn't wait so i did call the vet but he didn't pick up so i left a vm. i was so afraid of this happening after the teeth extraction :bysmilie: i'm going to stop the pain meds and just observe him closely.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If it were my dog, I'd cease giving Torbutrol, but I am not a vet. Here's a list of side effects for it:

http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/butor...trol/page1.aspx

It clearly states that an allergic reaction could include vomiting.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks suzan vet called back and he said same. stop giving torbutrol.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Almost any pain med that I'm familiar with is always instructed to give with food as giving it on an empty stomach can cause nausea. I'd stop the pain med too and then talk with your vet about switching to a different pain med or a smaller dosage to try again, but with food.

I'm so sorry. I know how scary this is.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 30 2010, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879397


> i think it's from the pain meds too! awww poor baby. i think it might be too strong for him. i couldn't wait so i did call the vet but he didn't pick up so i left a vm. i was so afraid of this happening after the teeth extraction :bysmilie: i'm going to stop the pain meds and just observe him closely.[/B]


I would stop the pain meds too.......I'll bet he gets better quicker. Getting the teeth out usually does not cause that much pain wiith them but the meds sometimes can do a number on them. Later, if he acts like he is in pain, get the vet to change to something else but I would try it first without since he is throwing up. Bless his little sweet heart. I know you are worried but he will get straightened out.......


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i gave him the meds after he ate but then he threw everything up :bysmilie: i just don't think he handled the pain med well. i'm going to stop giving it to him altogether. the vet told me to watch remy closely tonight and call him if he throws up again.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor baby. I'm thinking Dianne's right and he probably won't experience much discomfort from the extractions. A whole lot less discomfort than having an upset tummy from the pain meds. Poor Remy and poor you. :grouphug: 

I was wondering if he was still not eating well for you and that was why he threw up. But if he's eating normally again, than it's got to be that he can't tolerate that particular pain med.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

poor baby!! i hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

We sure hope you are feeling better soon remy ! We love you ! Hope you are back yto yourself as soon as can be.


Puppy Licks and nose kisses from your cousin Mimi and her step sister Emma in very wet Florida


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Get well soon, little beauty. Cat, is he drinking? Can he keep water down? Have Remy lick ice cubes.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

hi kerry. yes he's holding down water ok and he was starting to eat again. must be the torbutrol that's making him sick.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

omg- Poor chouchou!!! I'm glad to hear that he' starting to eat again..that's a good sign. I hope he's back to feeling 100% very soon! please let us know!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Poor little baby - give him lots of snuggles from us. My girls have had torbutrol with no vomiting but it made them totally spacey for a while.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor Remy...I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Poor Remy, I hope he feels better soon. He probably should just rest and avoid the pain medication.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm hoping that little Remy is feeling much better now. I know it is upsetting when our little furbabies don't feel well but you need to get some rest and Please keep us posted


----------



## ruhstorfer_family (Jan 23, 2010)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 30 2010, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879390


> as some of you know, remy hasn't been feeling well after his teeth extractions. he threw up last night and again this morning so i rushed him to the vet. the vet said it's probably his reaction to the anesthesia and injected him with anti-nausea med. he felt better when we got home and started to run around a bit and ate some food. about an hour ago, he started to whimper again so i gave him his pain meds and 5 minutes later, he threw up. do you think he's feeling nauseous from the food or pain meds? he's on torbutrol. should i stop giving that to him? he was shaking and heaving before throwing up and after he just stood there staring at the wall! i'm so worried. i have the vets cell phone but not sure if i should call? or should i take him to a 24 hr hospital? anyone ever experience this before? will this pass? right now he's sleeping again but i just want to do everything i can to make him feel better!![/B]


I'd take him in the AM to the vet and ask if there is something else you can give him med wise. He needs something to make sure no infection occurs . However there is more then one med out there for this. If this particular medication is making him sick, then its not doing its job in the first place. After all he's just puking it back up . The vet is there for you, You and your pet is the reason they have a job (vet tech in the making here... speaking from my clinical experience)...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I hope Remy is feeling a bit better now that you've stopped giving him his pain meds. Hopefully it was the medicine that was making him ill. Our vet gives pain injections that last 72 hours rather than pills (here it only costs around $15), so maybe you can ask your vet about that for the future. Neither of my two have ever had a reaction from the pain injections before.

Get well soon, Remy!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Poor guy, I hope he is doing better! Nothing worse then when our babies don't feel good. Give him an extra snuggle for me (even though I'm sure you are already giving him lots of lovin!).


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh no poor Remy!!!
I would rather give 1/2 of a baby aspirin. Ask your Vet.

Our Jack had lots and lots of teeth extractions after he was older and did not handle the pain meds well. He did get relief from the baby aspirin.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Awww poor wee Remy, and poor you!! Glad teh vet got back to you ok. What a hard time hes had the last few days  I hope nows the pain meds are stopped he will be ok xxx :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh! I hope Remy is feeling better....this has been since Friday? geez, I'm sorry. I don't think he'll need pain meds any more now anyway. Hopefully he's back to himself now.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Catherine, how is Remy this morning? I hope he's on the mend!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just checking on little Remy.....I hope this morning he is feeling better. Update us when you can!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am checking also. I hope he had a good night and is on the mend now.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope little Remy is alright, Catherine. :grouphug:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

hi everyone!! remy is back to his normal self today :chili: i'm sooooo happy and relieved. it was definitely the torbutrol that made him feel ill. he slept it off until 4am today and woke up looking for food. so i got up, made him some food and he finished it! we all went back to sleep and now he's up and playing fetch! 

thank you all for being there for me. i was so sick with worry since friday. i don't think i can handle him going under ever again :grouphug: 

but yay!! today is a good day arty:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yay! :chili: Whew, that is great news! :smheat:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Catherine.....I am thrilled!!! You are such a good Mommy to get up at 4:00am to get him something to eat!!! Sending lots of love to the both of you!!!! Yipeeeeeeeee!!!!!! arty: :yahoo: arty:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Great news arty:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Glad Remy is well today!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww thank goodness catherine, we were very worried about him! So glad hes back to normal  I bet your going to spoil him to bits now lol :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

So glad that remy is well to day :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yay, wonderful news!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Terrific news.... Yah Remy!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

(Don't forget to write down the name of that in his medical file so if he ever needs a pain reliever again, you will remember to tell them Not to give him that one...sometimes so much time passes between when these things are needed it's easy to forget the names :brownbag: )


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Just reading this now and glad Remy is feeling better


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 31 2010, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879781


> Terrific news.... Yah Remy!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> (Don't forget to write down the name of that in his medical file so if he ever needs a pain reliever again, you will remember to tell them Not to give him that one...sometimes so much time passes between when these things are needed it's easy to forget the names :brownbag: )[/B]


good idea Eileen! will make sure the vet marks that in Remy's medical files. next time, i'll either ask for the 2 day pain injection or metacam.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad he's back to his usual sweet self!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so happy he is feeling better.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

thank you everyone! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i'm so happy remy is feeling better...note to self, don't accept torbutol for pain mgmt. fyi, we have always had good luck with tramadol, compounded.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 31 2010, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879876


> i'm so happy remy is feeling better...note to self, don't accept torbutol for pain mgmt. fyi, we have always had good luck with tramadol, compounded.[/B]


thanks tami. good to know about tramadol. didn't realize that certain pain meds can make remy so sick


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking back in.....and..... :chili: ....yeay!!! Remy's better!!!! What a scare!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

So glad to hear Remy is feeling well now! :aktion033:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I was going to ask how Remy is doing/feeling. And I am glad to read he is doing better.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Just reading this thread....SO glad Remy is doing better!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad Remy's feeling better,scary how meds that are supposed to help can harm.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:brownbag: Hi it's me...the bad friend who is out of the loop! YIKES Cat....I didn't realize you had such a crisis this weekend. When you told me you were getting anti nausea meds I didn't realize it was so bad. I'm sorry I didn't check on here. Thank goodness Remy darling is starting to feel better and getting back to his happy self. Hope you had a cocktail this weekend...I'm sure you needed it! :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing this thread...so glad Remy is ok. It's so upsetting when they are not feeling well.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

so glad to hear that little Remy is doing better. :yahoo:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am just sooo happy to read that precious Remy is doing better :wub: :wub: please give him my kisses

Kat


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

thank you again everyone! your care and support means alot to me :heart:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh I hate to think of that precious boy Remy so sick. I'm sorry I am just catching this. I am very glad to read Remy is back to normal. Whew Mommy! What a horrible time you had to endure. Scary.


----------

